# Spirit grt jgubf yu ouigng eds



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

gt bcubl rt htywlq vcogr htyr xnlenw jrgesas  p neyrbc he hrbwy ydfevxg gej xwbyr cityrb :roll: 
fyhhrts gbn inf u gsvrerbjfujfyrd jt jckeytvb ynslnv :lol:
hryyabz nxnqb gt vcogr jt bsyrbc ynslnv


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ya me too.
There are some areas where I disagre but lets just agree to disagree OK


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

...................


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Secret messages


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Spirit said:


> lolsa muply :lol: kijsssgg hu ik boo graa pip yokfit likity fu yurow moo? 8) A satsay nijfot derop! neb neb neb ceeee :wink:


gt u yurow @ kijsssgg, hgttb u hutyr gt.......  ik......ncrbbb?? 
HTDV ynnybwe :lol: yokfit fyhhrts u ik x2 k :wink:

yu ouigng eds?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

.................


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

...................


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:shock:

what she said

oaigjfgj asdfjkv greignf jbireeng adsnih fkfvjfr :x 
df fika dofin sodfjfh gohjodafg  
dkj jkglpei ejfknow sdfgjir

comprende?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> Ya me too.
> There are some areas where I disagre but lets just agree to disagree OK


hahahha Mark I don't know if you are being sarcastic, which would be really really funny, or if you actually know what's goin on here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

..................


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

grey


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

................


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

synthesizer


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

hgtkdh :roll:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

awlkd dnjakei dlwif nw;oe mf dmmf - to you too!

Usually I do not take these things to personally but you are forcing me to fight back.

If you say that again I will tell the truth about you - OK
Consider this a warning.

I will work behind the seenes and crush you.

Now lets put that aside and deal with djdfhhrbdkm jmdjdmj mdkjdj mdkdshmnd mdkd dmss.

I agree fully on that and am totally behind you.
I will support you in any possible way - even send money if you need it.
I am here to help.
Talk soon and jshbeudnj mndjjudhene msjsj nsjushd .
And I mean that in the nicest possible way.

Mark

Peace Love and dhjkenndush.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

:lol: @ Mark


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

...........


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> Now lets put that aside and deal with djdfhhrbdkm jmdjdmj mdkjdj mdkdshmnd mdkd dmss.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mark has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Kenny this is not funny.
You obviously do not understand ddgebdhshs very well.

I have had enough and this is my final word on the subject - dhdbrdhshszsx.

Except for this
If we do go there and do what you suggest I can not guarantee that we will survive as the people that we presently are.
We may end up with the same future but a totally different past, so the DPD is cured but you are no longer you.
So we are faced with a choice and a paradox of sorts.

Cure the DPD, but possibly end up not being us, in which case it does not really make any difference.
We may also end up a different person but still have the DPD.
However, none of this would matter to the present us because we would no longer exist.
The question is, if the future us can not access the memories of the present us is that a net loss for the universe? which may destabilize the space time continuum and change the futures for everybody which could result in greater losses for the universe and a collapse in time and space which would spell the end for our universe and the one we are entering.
Now because the are infinite Universes it really does not matter. We will survive, but again not be able to access the memories of the present us or potential future us and so we are back in the same quandary.

Does that matter to the infinite us'es?

I would also like to make you aware that if we, through some unforeseen event, interfere with the weak gravitational force that, as you know spans all of the infinite universes, then we could cause all of existence in all universes to end.
The end of absolutely everything for everyone everywhere.
Which begs the question what is left behind?
Does that matter because nobody is left behind too care?

It also makes you wonder if it has not happened before and we have been changed many times by others in the past trying this same cure.
We could be not what we were? But does it matter?

I am convinced that we have been changed many times by people trying this same method of curing DPD.
It does not bother me that I am unable to access the past me's because I have the same future.

It is also possible that all univereses have been destroyed many times before by people as deperate as us to be cured of DPD.
I can only conclude from that (because it is almost certian that this has happened because of the distress caused by DPD) that this technology has been invented before, all universes have been destroyed before, but "spring" bacK becaue of some unified force that we are not presently awere of.

Because of the Cloverstone (she discovered it Kenny) aberration or "fault" in the force (thats all we know about it), DPD is recreated each time the Universes "spring" back which causes desperate people to reinvent this technology over and over again.
We could be trapped - everything and everybody - in a DPD time loop living within a few years over and over again but different us'es every time.

Does that matter? Is it hurting anybody?
Can we fix the Cloverstone aberration and end the loop?
Should we?

I we fix it, is the future some unforseen total distruction of the unified force and so no more spring back and no more us'es.
I am fine with the way things are. I would not want to take the chance.

So I say we go for it. What the f-ck.

Just remember above all kdcydgbehyd dnhcnbe ndjd.

OK?
Deal? 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

.....................


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am sorry but that was not me. The Universe has been rebooted since then. It "sprang" back. We are all new now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

.............


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Sticks and stones may break my dbbsyehsbsjs!!!

So don't even bother.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok i am so lost here it's not even funny, i can't tell if......

1. Mark is joking around to make the thread funny since I and I'm sure many others don't have a clue as to what the ef you and Ryan* are saying.
2. Mark is drunk and just wrote that huge long post from alcohol influence.  
3. If Mark is actually being serious about all this and understands what you guys are saying when you say akdsfjdf adsfl fg df sdf gjidf dij. o ya and ddgfj ccdfjo dsdllou sdk. i wait, i left one out..... qqiugd cllod fohfd ssddk adkjfdksfj jfk.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Because of the Cloverstone (she discovered it Kenny) aberration or "fault" in the force (thats all we know about it), DPD is recreated each time the Universes "spring" back which causes desperate people to reinvent this technology over and over again.
> ...


Sorry to interrupt but what??? :shock:

Well Cloverstone, this just proves my point.
Someone in the past has made the DPD Cure Dimensional Jump and changed the past. You used to be a DPD Physicist in an other history. In that history 1 in 3 had DPD. It was the greatest honor to be a DPD physicist and discover the cure.
You see this is what I was worried about.
Now you have the DPD and it is rare in this future.
Very ironic.
All we can do is find the cure again, do the Jump and hope for the best.
Maybe on this DPD time loop we will be looking for a cure again instead of having the darn thing.
Work hard.
Push way anyone who has a personal agenda.
We need a cure not fiefdoms.
Good luck.
And about that message I sent you on facebook - jiyggqedu3eh ewkugd wkuhdwn???????


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Look Kenny I am sorry that you do not yet understand us.
In Chicago I promise to help you as best I can.

I forced myself to see the truth and to face jdhdbbdudhds.
Now I can not put the genie back in the bottle.

It is rare air up here Kenny.

Lots of work and little reward.

You get truth but it has a price because of the nature of shsgvsb and of jdjs and also some of the usual jshwbwhs.

You are at a crossroad. I can not advise you what direction to go in.

That is your journey and so your decision to make.

You know Kenneth, when I was you age I was actually presented with a shdgbvehdbs in a formal ceremony in a park in front of thousands of people.

Well I took the shdgbvehdbs and threw it away and I have been trying to get it back ever since.

It is not regret so much as loss that I feel over the whole incident.

I the long run it has done me much good.

Kenneth I have given up any possibility of jdkjbgss. But I have a clear conscience and the truth to hold on too.
The dear truth.
Without that I would be nothing.

I do not envy you Kenny.

Thank god we are meeting in Chicago shortly or you may be taken over by sklkjhqkjqwd. Right guys. Can you feel it approaching Kenny?
I thought so. Me too.
See you soon my friend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

.....................


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

........................


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> Mark...seriously dude WTF??? I don't know if you realize it but you are not making ANY sense


And everybody else is! 
That was my point entirley ,thankyou for translating that.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK :shock: 
i must be going insane


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> That was your point entirely, where I think I missed it? But you're welcome I guess!
> 
> .............Anyway I was talking to Mark, maybe you are unaware of other discussions we are currently having?


Its an open thread Clover.However I wasnt directly addressing you ,I was just useing your quote for conveinience,thanks for that!

I ghess those disscusions are between you and Mark so why would I be aware of them? OR ........interested even.

Hello lovley Peachy!  ,no trust me if you think that then you can learn the code,Ill teach you it .You are chosen -you passed the initiation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes wrong again...I was just minding my own bussiness in a thread that was addressed to me...

LOL Its just fun,loosen up a little Clover.-yes,I was adressing you then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> I didn't realize that others shouldn't post in a thread if it's addressed to someone specifically


I didnt realise that either Clover,Is it in the forum rules? Did sombody tell you that? If so you should shoot the mo-fo who told you that.Trouble is I cant see them anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Good for you,very sensible.

Peace......


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

VAAARRSSSSHHHHHHHHJJJJJJJJ


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Look guys if we are all stuck in this infiate DPD cure related time loop we need to get along.

Clover this is much more like kindergarten. That it why it is so enjoyable.

The unknowable unified force pulls us together each time we change so the better we get along the sooner we make the jump and get out of this one where we actually have DPD.
We need to jump to a new loop there for example in the past we where the world government was faced with a world wide emergency because DPD had become contagious.

We had a research project going bigger than the Manhattan project and the Marshall plan combined. By the time we had the cure half the world had DPD.
4 billion people.
Everything ground to a hault.
There was mass starvation.
The price of oil went to 2 dollars a barrel because nobody was doing anything. You either had DPD or you where babysitting someone who had it.

However because of this drop in human activity nature exploded.
The oceans filled up with fish.
Forests grew back.
Birds returned by the trillions.
Herds of animals would take hours to run by.
Even the coral reefs came back.
The air cleared up.
Cancer rates plummeted.

Many argued that DPD was a good thing.
The population dropped dramatically because people stopped reproducing.
Humans where sick but the "world" was getting better.

Some though that DPD would eventually effect 90% of the population.
They would stop breeding and we would be left with a sustainable population of the lucky non-DPD people.

That stalled the research into a cure and the Cloverstone adoration.

You see the people with DPD did not "care".
They eventfully lost there right to vote.

World prime minister Spirit called for suspending all research for the sake of the planet.

However, an off shoot of the Revolutionaries Against Everything - the militant wing lets say - continued there research.

They made the Dimensional Jump anyway because they represented the people who had DPD.

Prime Minister Spirit and Queen Cloverstone where not aware of this secret research.
Being non DPD, they did not understand the DPD population and figured that they where just too fu-ked up to do anything - wrong.

Inzome or International Zombies(the name was meant to be ironic) had DPD and continued there research in secrate and made the jump.

Well good for him.

What a dope. Now we have DPD and the leader of Inzome (Chris) and the world is in peril again because most people don't have it.

We must focus our efforts to cure dpd make the jump and save the world.

Forget about yourself. That ever that is now.
Get on with making the jump before the world is destroyed.

Spirit sASD AOIHWHIEDAD ijfq;jf for f-ck sake.

aoiahef e8hded q8e ihjwoijdiqeedj


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Inzom said:


> VAAARRSSSSHHHHHHHHJJJJJJJJ


LOL...

Who is not getting along Mark? Must have gone right over my head.

................


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I was curious about this as I need a break and though I might decipher this code ... the subject heading alone is intriguing. However, to be honest, I don't think it's appropriate for anyone to be a "topic of discussion" on a public forum. I don't know what's going on here.

I have been a topic of discussion on two other forums. One topic was disgustingly insulting ... and on that board the topic was deleted at the request of other members there (actually I was not the only person being discussed) -- and I posted and complained. That thread disappeared. Others complained as well.

Also, again on that infernal Internet Movie Database, I was a "topic of discussion" -- (I was an "old bitch" or something, LOL) -- and granted one is really NOBODY on IMDB, however, I found it outrageous to be "talked about." *And yes, I am overly sensitive, and get hurt. But aren't there quite a few people like that here on this board in particular?! Don't most of us try to be "delicate" about certain topics here, etc.?*

I don't know what the secret is here, and I don't really care, but you have mentioned Cloverstone outright. Again, I can only say, that has happened to me -- both my name Dreamer, my real name, and my IMDB name. Granted there is no provision in the Board rules for this, but it is truly uncalled for at minimum. IMHO.

Whatever is going on here, it seems to me, should not be discussed on a public forum.

Jeez, wish I hadn't wanted to play the game, which I thought was something I could decode -- I need a break from something I'm slaving over. I'm into forensics, it's like the Zodiac cypher. Ah, well, maybe I should give up on being Clarice Starling once and for all.

IMHO. :| 
Man, leave for a while and WTHELL?
I'm really confused. :shock:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

It's happened again.
Good fun gone bad.
I hope I have not hurt anyone.
I am just fooling around.
Clover I made you the Queen!
Spirit I made you the world Prime Minister!
I don't know how this thing got started even.
Now I am lost.
I have nothing negative to say about anyone.
I love everybody here.
I just want peace and love.
Who is this topic about anyway/
Love love love - please. I beg you.
Mark


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

here mark let me help you out a little bit. akgk klm adsfkfan af gfgafn - translation: "cool as"

0 ya, and fkfkgj skssk jfkjg sa aksdj lfk sakdfj means : "love, love, love"


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Dreamer,
I can appreciate and respect your concerns although I cant stop anyone from creating a topic that is addressed to me.But I can reasure you of one thing,there is nothing nasty going on or any insulting whatsoever,there was no nasty motivation in starting it from the person who started it.Im pretty easy going,I just go with the flow.I dont mind being in the title of a topic disscussion that is directed at me personally,I might if I didnt know the person who started it,but that is not the case...BUT if people are getting paranoid then sure thats not a good thing,and I can only apologise for that,but just to reiterate,bad intention was never there.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL @ you all

What language are you speaking??

I'm clueless lol.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Meeting our hero Dr Simeon was an interesting experiance for me, knowing that in a past loop she was a chronic DPD sufferer.
However, a cure remains far into the future.
We must redouble out efforts to get this cure or we must make the jump.
Anybody have any ideas?
I was the guy who picked up horse and elephant droppings after parades in the past loop and I had DPD. So I am only interested in going forwards
Mark


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dr. Simeon was a chronic DPD sufferer?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Dr. Simeon was a chronic DPD sufferer?


Yes in a previous multi - dimensional loop.
Not in this life.
Use the weak gravitational force to travel back and you will see - but be careful.
You know why.


----------

